

ReadNow - Mac client now supports both Instapaper and ReadItLater - ryanwatkins
http://mischneider.net/readnowapp/

======
tuananh
\- first impression, reeder UI ripoff. \- 2nd, I found myself reading saved
articles on mobile more often, mostly commuting time.

